# Timer de 10 minutos para extractor de baño



## leder (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola! Quiero que, al apagar la llave del extractor del baño, este continue prendido aproximadamente 10 minutos antes de apagarse. 

Supongo que es un circuito sencillo, pero no pude encontrarlo en los foros. Alguien puede ayudarme?

Gracias!
Miguel


----------



## El nombre (Jun 3, 2007)

Igual colocas en el google "temporizador 10 minutos" y te salen más de xxx páginas. Inténtalo no te des por vencido tan facilmente.
Saludos


----------



## leder (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola , gracias por el consejo. Lo más cercano que encontré es este temporizador de 10 minutos en http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota97.htm
Pero me falta una cosa: que el temporizador comience a funcionar en el momento en que apagué el interruptor de la luz del baño, conectada junto con el extractor. Es decir, que se apague el extractor 10 minutos después de apagada la llave de luz del baño/extractor.

Sabrás ayudarme?

Saludos
Leder


----------



## yojoseliyo (Jun 6, 2007)

Hola, yo queria exactamente lo mismo que tu y me puse a buscar temporizadores.  Todos funcionaban igual, como es loico  a cc por lo q necesitaban transformador y rectificador.  pero habia un inconveniente, para que continuara funcionando despues era necesaria una alimentacion extra, supuestamente fija para el circuito temporizador. y esto suponia un continuo consumo al estar la bobina conectada eternamente. Me puse a crear un circuito con retardo a la desconexión por relés y tras varias modificaciones y retoques creo haberlo acabado, pero lo tengo en papel, no en el pc, cuando este seguro de que es definitivo lo cuelgo aqui . y cuando lo pruebe dire si funciona, eso espero. Un saludo.


----------



## ezequiel_25 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hola yojoseliyo
podrias subir el circuito en el que estabas trabajando, si es que lo pudiste terminar, porque andaba necesitando lo mismo y no lo encuentro por ningun lado (o lo busque mal). Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## boximil1 (Oct 18, 2008)

hola, yo he usado varios circutos de ese tipo en mi trabajo, disculpen la vagancia pero no los hice ya que tengo un proveedor que me los hace por unos 50 o 60 $ (menos de 20U$) , chiquitos para embutir, para 220v directos y con casi todas las formas de disparo que le he pedido.
ni amerita prender el soldador.
si eres de Argentina, BsAs. capital, me envias un mail en la semana pidiendome el te. y te lo paso.
o un mensaje privado, veo que no se pueden mandar mails. 

si lo quieres hacer tu, te aplaudo las ganas y espero que salga bien.

como hooby solamente ya que ni me pica hacerlo:

quieres que cuando se apague la luz (no cuando se prenda) comience recien ahi el tiempo ?
dificil
veremos la teoria de diseño:

NO puede ser un diseño que funcione "al dar alimentacion" ya que cuando apagas le quitas corriente a todo.
asi que debera ser un circuito que tenga tension permanente y una entrada de disparo.

cuando se apaga la luz, no cuando se prende , la quieres dificil ?
sin microcontrolador ?
yo cargaria un capacitor, al dar alimentacion manejo 2 entradas de una compuerta X.
una recibe la señal de la alimentacion (ent.1)
la otra idem pero se carga un capacitor (ent.2).

la salida sera =1 solo en la combinacion:
ent.1 = 0
ent.2= 1 

o sea mientras el capacitor este cargado y la entrada que dice que esta al luz prendida marque que se apago.

listo, ya lo hice, "de nada" , soy un genio.
pero ni perderia el tiempo armando eso, necesitas minimo un integrado de compuertas, cuenta como te sale el monstruo.

saludos .

PD: ademas de mi proveedor creo haber visto algun otro que vende algun tipo de temporizador para el baño, quizas no sea justo como lo quieres pero hay, seguro que no lo tienen en todos los comercios pero hay y salen baratos.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 19, 2008)

50-60 pesos por un timer? te parece barato? porq armando uno no gastas ni 15 pesos.


----------



## boximil1 (Oct 19, 2008)

segun lo que hagas con tu tiempo, lo que lo valores.
Algo que no comprendo de los que se dedican a la electronica y lo digo con respeto y curiosidad es que suelen valorar mucho lo que hacen y saben *algunas veces *y otras no lo valoran .

vos NO estas teniendo en cuenta que tendria que diseñarlo , como ves aqui siguen dando vueltas, y debera ser un modulo muy confiable, asi que debera estar en prueba y corregirse defectos posibles como falsos disparos, calentamiento de algun componente, etc.
hace años cuando estudiaba esto recuerdo que cualquier proyecto era asi, salvo que sea para un entretenimiento con algunos leds .

creo que lo he leido en otro tema, y es que Uds. cuando hacen algo quisieran que se lo valoren, yo trato de hacerlo, estuve ahi y trato de ser en mi empresa eficiente, valoro el trabajo que implica hacer algo y valoro a quien me resuelve un problema.
me parece un concepto errado el que hagas la cuenta de lo que salen los componentes.


en fin, respeto tu opinion y la de todos, la mia es esa, en lo que trabajo si tengo que ponerle valor a el tiempo que tengo que dedicar en diseñar ese aparato y que sea confiable y luego ir a comprar las cosas y luego armarlo , creo que deberia cobrarlo 400$ .
y asi y todo no me convence si solo voy a usar 1 o 2, me disgustaria tener que pagar 400 $ pero tambien me disgustaria tener que hacerlo yo al aparato, por eso es que trato de estar informaciónrmado acerca de que es lo que hay en el mercado.
Al final, creo que si yo no fuese del gremio  me costaria  mas caro un electricista venir a colocarlo que lo que gana el que lo diseño y lo fabrico.

en fin, son conceptos, los cuales forman y encaminan a una persona.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 19, 2008)

Pero tene en cuenta que estamos hablando de un timer comun y silvestre!
Nada que no se pueda hacer en 4 horas...y te hablo de calcular componentes, hacer la pcb y soldarlo.


----------



## boximil1 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Publicado: Dom Jun 03, 2007 1:41 pm*

esa es la fecha de inicio de ese tema.

hoy estamos a ? 

ya NO estoy hablando de electronica, diseño y armado, dudas teoricas y circuitos , estoy hablando de *los electronicos.*, las personas.

Entran para mirar solamente ? y para decir las cosas a medias ? 
por que no esta el circuito aqui ya colgado ? para 220v, que entre en una caja de electricidad de esas que contienen una tecla y un enchufe, que sea confiable y que haga lo que pidieron.

Mira, algo que hace ya muchos años note y es casi exclusivo de este gremio es que no hay mucho trabajo y quienes aprenden esto les gusta de verdad les apasiona y por desgracia *les tira en contra *por que  suelen regalarse.
les gusta presumir que esto es sencillo, que lo harian mejor , que es una tonteria , comprendo que es la pasion por hacer eso que les gusta, por levantar la mano y decir "yo lo puedo hacer mejor", yo se como se hace.

fijate que suelo escuchar que tecnicos se quejan de que no ganan mas de 2000 $ por mes y mucho menos aun , que lo que hacen es muy importante y que no cualquiera.
y la realidad no es asi, hay mucha gente que lo hace y que le gusta y que con tal de hacerlo se regalan, pero cuando estan dentro del sistema se quejan.

Para un empresario o una PYME tu concepto es muy bueno, es mas, te contrato yo a vos para que me lo hagas , cuanto me vas a cobrar ?
mira , tus palabras:

*Nada que no se pueda hacer en 4 horas...y te hablo de calcular componentes, hacer la pcb y soldarlo*

*50-60 pesos por un timer? te parece barato? porq armando uno no gastas ni 15 pesos.*


No vas a encontrar a una empresa de aire acondicionado y no creo que ni en un foro de dicho tema lo encuentres que digan que es una tonteria , que los caños necesarios cuestan solo unos pocos pesos.
ni un plomero se tira asi abajo.

En fin, es un tema para pensar: 
La electronica es un area que cualquiera lo hace ?
en un rato se hace un diseño eficiente y el armado de una placa ?
no tiene valor el costo de el tecnico ? que uno compara el precio final con los materiales ?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 19, 2008)

La electronica es un area que cualquiera lo hace ?
SI, CUALQUIERA ... que tenga ganas de aprender y le guste

en un rato se hace un diseño eficiente y el armado de una placa ?
SI, en un rato, obvio que dependiendo de la complejidad de lo que se pretende hacer.

no tiene valor el costo de el tecnico ? que uno compara el precio final con los materiales ? 
No entendi muy bien esto pero bueno.


 y no habia visto la fecha


----------



## edward23 (Jun 8, 2012)

pero para poder poner la compuerta en funcionamiento necesitas de un voltage fijo, y eso es lo que le hace falta a el para el circuito.


----------

